

Ask HN: Why Is There No Development Karma On The Internet? - npguy


======
lazugod
What is "development karma"?

------
TheOnly92
Why do we need one anyway?

------
mooism2
What would it achieve?

------
npguy
Like, a developer built some code or app or contributed to open source across
the internet and ppl can upvote etc

------
slater
huh?

------
npguy
can be used for things like developerauction

